# duofertility monitors with online support



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi
i wondered.if anyone can help me. im thinking of buying a duofertility monitor, but wanted to know if anyone over 40 with low ovarian reserve had used them and had any success with it.

thanks very much

jade xxxx


----------



## Sexki11en (Oct 26, 2010)

I hope I've seen this in time to stop you wasting your money! 

I had been TTC with one failed ICSI for 2 years when I got this.  Quite franlky, it told me nothing I didn't already know.  The online support wasn't great and we weren't even eligible for our money back!  It mostly told me I'd ovulated after I knew I already had.  After a few days, it backtracked and gave the date of ovulation as the date I knew it had been - but if I hadn't known that, we could have missed the window.

The "comprehensive" medical report basically said I was fine (even though several years of treatment meant I knew I wasn't) 

That was £500 we'll never get back. 

I think this is fine for couples who have perhaps been trying for only 1yr-18mths with no known problems, otherwise - don't waste your money. 

SK x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Thank you sexki11en (great name btw :-D) 

i actually emailled duofertility and asked them to be honest in their reply. listed our various issues and they actually responded with it wouldnt be an appropriate option for me. 

but thank you for your response. i had picked some of your problems with feedback and was dithering, as you say a LOT of money to lose. stick to my 2nd CBFM, it seems to do the job well enough  

thanks again
jade xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

by the way, congratulations on the baby :-D xxx


----------



## Sexki11en (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so pleased you made the decision you did.  As I said, it's a great tool for some people but I think they prey a little on the desperation of LTTTC'ers. 

I won't patronise you by telling you "it could happen to you"  (of course it could, but I always hated people who it had worked for telling me that!)  I really wish you all the best of luck, infortility is a dark place sometimes and I was always one who believed it would never happen for me and I still can't believe it has.  I honestly realise and appreciate every single day, just how lucky I am. 

SK x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Jade - sounds like the decision was the right one for you but in case anyone else is interested, I am less critical of it. 

I am currently in month 10. It has its definite plus sides - it's so much easier to use a sensor for recording temperatures rather than taking BBT first thing in the morning so you do get a  good picture of what is happening with your cycles and I could see there were months when I wasn't ovulating. I have used the charts to help inform my reflexologist of hormonal imbalances etc which she has been working on. It also means I am not so "obsessed" about temperatures, as you can go for days just keeping sensor on but not downloading data, reduced obsession must be a good thing. That said it's a lot of money. I found a deal to get £100 off so it cost me about £300 but it's still quite a lot of money and I am also not expecting to get my money back as it's unrealistic to say that over a 12 month period you're not going to miss a couple of nights, I certainly have. 

I've never used the clearblue option so can't compare but I agree that duofertility is only useful if you have a realistic chance of success. I am still hoping that I will get a BFP this month - a drop today at 8dpo, which I am hoping is an implantation dip but no doubt tomorrows temps will tell.

Good luck with your journey


----------



## mrswoofy (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi

I used it for about 18 months and was pregnant 4 times during this period. It turns out I'm pretty regular but it was good to see this and it was easy to use. It was also nice to have someone to answer questions. Having said this they did seem very reliant on ovulation sticks which made me wonder if that was all I needed.

My husband loved the charts and it really helped him to understand our limited conception window each month.

Hope this helps.


----------

